# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Μεσόγεια και Ανατολική Αττική

## Capvar

Παιδιά είμαστε 3 άτομα έτοιμα να ξεκινήσουμε την ανάπτυξη AP στην περιοχή Σπάροζα και κατ' επέκταση κόμβου, ο οποίος μελλοντικά θα ενταχθεί και στο AWMN, αν υπάρξει δραστηριότητα στην ανάμεσα περιοχή (Γέρακα,Γλυκά νερά, Παλλήνη, Παιανία).Οι κόμβοι έχουν καταχωρηθεί, οι 2 έχουν αρχίσει να ψάχνουν για υλικά... όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε...
El-Vel τα Σπάτα τα έχουμε στα 1.7μ οπτική επαφή, οπότε οργανώσου...  ::

----------

